# NADAC agility with the "freight train" aka Lars



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

We had a whole day of "NAILED IT!!!" yesterday...I'll let the videos speak for themselves.:

Fastest Elite Regular dog at 5.25 yards per second:






Elite touch and go - 5.85 yards per second!






Third fastest tunnelers run out of all the three levels at 6.37 yards per second (two shelties beat us)






An "A" for effort in Elite weavers:


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, I have never seen a rottie move that fast. Go Lars!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

The legend of Lars has been travelling throughout the judges of NADAC. Most of them know about "the Rottweiler who runs like a border collie" in New England before they even see him run. LOL Most Rottweilers don't run like him...Ocean might be a close second though.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Are they closely related? I see they're from the same breeder, so it looks like she's consistent with her dogs.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

O and Lars are cousins...their mothers are littermates. Ocean's father is highly accomplished in Schutzhund and he won the New England regional Schutzhund championship a couple of years back. Ocean's mother is very good at herding and agility. Lars' father was highly accomplished in obedience and tracking and Lars' mother just earned her AKC MACH. They both come from wonderful working lines.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

MrsBoats said:


> O and Lars are cousins...their mothers are littermates. Ocean's father is highly accomplished in Schutzhund and he won the New England regional Schutzhund championship a couple of years back. Ocean's mother is very good at herding and agility. Lars' father was highly accomplished in obedience and tracking and Lars' mother just earned her AKC MACH. They both come from wonderful working lines.


Wow! What an accomplished and versatile family.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Here's Ocean's dad - http://www.vonborrell.com/atom.html
and his mother - http://www.esmondrott.com/jada.htm

and Lars' dad - http://www.esmondrott.com/gable.htm
and his mother - http://www.esmondrott.com/jetta.htm


All four are amazing dogs and I am blessed to have their sons.

This is the grandfather the boys share - http://www.esmondrott.com/yngo.htm

Lars definitely channels his granddad in his "joie de vivre."


----------

